#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Serial do VMWare

## z3r00

Pessoal!!!

Estou com o conectiva 9 instalado na minha maquina e instalei nele o vmware 4.5.2 build 8848. O problema é que nao consigo o serial pra ele... e os unico serial que consegui nao funciona.... ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR PELO AMOR DE DEUS?!?! :roll: 


agradeco a ajuda de todos!
[ ] 's

----------


## daniell

cara procura no google


ou em www.astalavista.box.sk

----------


## z3r00

poisé, foi o primeiro lugar onde procurei :cry:

----------


## daniell

procura nas redes edonkey..

----------


## luccosta

O melhor serial que encontrei para o VMWARE foi em *Freeserials.com* aparentemente funciona legal.
Se vc tiver algum serial e puder ajudar, é só seguir os passos no site para adicionar o seu.
Vê se colabora ai.

----------

